

Ask HN: Who is hiring.. Sysadmins? (February '11 edition) - mmt

I've noticed an occasional job posting for Operations roles in the who's-hiring threads, but it's very easy for them to get lost in the sheer volume. Who are the startups specifically looking for System Administrators, Network Engineers, DBAs, or any other kind of Ops-focused people?<p>Previous thread: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1984473
======
bobf
Thanks for keeping us operations folk in mind. I would love to see more Ops-
focused hiring threads, posts, articles, commentary, etc. around HN.

------
john_juju
[http://www.simplyhired.com/job-id/6sgp7rljfw/sr-systems-
jobs...](http://www.simplyhired.com/job-id/6sgp7rljfw/sr-systems-jobs/)

<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/sad/2218415377.html>

------
diana_clarke
<http://www.freshbooks.com/careers/sys-admin.php>

<http://www.freshbooks.com/careers/database-developer.php>

------
modus_ponens
WiredTree in Chicago, IL
<http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/sad/2179868255.html>

